
A Stall-Free Real-Time Garbage Collector for Reconfigurable Hardware (2012) [pdf] - mpweiher
https://researcher.watson.ibm.com/researcher/files/us-bacon/Bacon12AndThen.pdf
======
imrehg
Here's an IPFS backup if anyone finds it handy:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmPGJSqSgvFBkXryxeHofPLs11cpLURevDFu9rn...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmPGJSqSgvFBkXryxeHofPLs11cpLURevDFu9rnqdDQDmz/Bacon12AndThen.pdf)

------
nickpsecurity
A prior work [1] on implementing Scheme in hardware mentioned doing garbage
collection in hardware, too. Such work might be combined with hardware GC’s
like this for something like a modern, LISP machine or even imperative like
Wirth’s (or Go language).

[1]
[https://www.cs.indiana.edu/ftp/techreports/TR413.pdf](https://www.cs.indiana.edu/ftp/techreports/TR413.pdf)

~~~
drudru11
It is good that people are trying to get computation closer to the memory
again.

~~~
chongli
Yes. I think in the long run we'll look back at the death of Moore's law
scaling as the beginning of a new era in innovation. Since it will no longer
be possible to defeat clever chip designs through "brute force" process
shrinking we'll see an explosion of new (and old) designs.

It is my hope that more fabrication for existing node sizes will be built such
that prices will drop precipitously, enabling even small teams such as
university engineering schools to design and build radically different
computer architectures and actually have them fabricated.

~~~
nickpsecurity
The one that was most interesting to me on bridging the CPU and memory gap was
Venray's TOMI:

[http://venraytechnology.com/Strategy_Papers.htm](http://venraytechnology.com/Strategy_Papers.htm)

[https://www.edn.com/design/systems-design/4429530/Two-
Views-...](https://www.edn.com/design/systems-design/4429530/Two-Views-of-the-
Post-PC-World--Part-1)

Their site is in a state of rot, though. That might mean they didn't make it
anywhere. They did build something brilliant, though. Hopefully, someone
licenses and/or acquires it that will crank out more at lower cost like
Adapteva was doing. The second article has a nice summary of what it's doing
along with another interesting piece of hardware.

